# how to fatten hedggie?



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

after my daughter chili delivered her 5 babies, raised & suckled them, she is losing weight! she is weight about 380g only, now consider the smallest size among her babies :? 

i had tried to fed her more cat food to fattening her, but no improvement yet. whenever look at her i feels like OMG, she gave all the best to her babies yet she lose so much. any one have any idea to fattening her? thanks

her daily main course is mix cat foods, as below:
TOTW - CANYON RIVER FELINE FORMULA:- protein 32%, fat 16% 
Feline Caviar - Chicken with Salmon Grain Free Cat Dinner:- protein 32%, fat 20% 
NutraGold - INDOOR ADULT CAT :- protein 32%, fat 14% 

with boiled salmon cubes, 2-3 cubes, 1cm X 0.5cm in size as daily treat, 
occasionally yogurt drop (for small mammal) & dried mealworms too


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Is she still losing baby weight? Or does she look like she's really getting too thin? Your foods look pretty decently high in fat already...but perhaps switching out the NutraGold for another one that's over 15% might help, if you can find another good brand. Alternatively, you could raise the amount of TOTW in her mix, to add fat to the balance. If you can find any canned wet foods that are from good brands and have good ingredients, you could also try offering her some canned food in addition to her kibble each night - canned tends to be higher in fat. Check the protein too though, because they also tend to have higher protein (though if you're only giving a small amount, it may not be an issue). Here's a thread that explains how to adjust the percentages of wet food to account for moisture levels - viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11177&hilit=percentage


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would add some high fat kitten food to your mix. I always added some to my moms when they were nursing and for a bit after weaning.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks kelsey & nikki.

she didn't keep on losing weight, but lose some weight after weaned her babies. (at least now her weight maintain 360-380gm).
will try to feed her some canned cat food and keep monitoring.


----------

